# Montgomery Ward - Hawthorne 1954



## cjbenson (Jun 12, 2010)

I have this posted in the resto area but I need to put it in here also.

I have a 1954 MW/Hawthorne cruiser from my father. I was doing a resto on it and the computer crashed and wiped out the picts I had of the tank emblem and chain guard. It was the MW emblem with striping going down the tank. I have not found any other picts of this and would love to put it on the bike.

The bike was shot with light blue auto paint after he gave it to his nephew and then got it back. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gordon (Jun 14, 2010)

*hawthorne*

My 1953 just says Hawthorne in small letters. Here is a picture of my 1958 that has the MW design.


----------



## cjbenson (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks, The chain guard is the same, and part of the tank, but mine had the montgomery wards badge, but everything else is similar.


----------



## cjbenson (Jun 16, 2010)

the hawthorne before the graphics go on. 1 bike dealer thaought it was a 52 or 53.


----------

